# No sound from Laptop



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

After I unplug my "SB live 24" from my Dell VOSTRO Laptop I can't figure out how to get my built in soundcard to function again. I get no sound at all.
Some help please.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you have the latest update of the driver? You could go to the Dell support site and update the driver if you needed.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...tag=&SystemID=VOS_N_1400&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en

If that does not work you could uninstall the soundcard in the device manager, then reboot to let Windows re-install the driver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you go into your control pannel and select system and then under the "hardware" tab select device manager. In the "sound, video manager" make sure that the on board sound card is enabled. That should get you going after a reboot.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

In Vista , select Playback Devices (right click speaker icon in your desktop system tray and enable the onboard playback as the Default device..

brucek


----------

